

Zynga Analytics at its Peak - alishiu
http://blog.amplitude.com/2015/06/24/zynga-analytics-at-its-peak/

======
pulkitpulkit
Really interesting deep-dive into Zynga's data strategy - thanks.

There seems to be conflicting advice in the analytics world about (a)
capturing all data from the start and (b) being very deliberate and thoughtful
on using data in the early stages. I've seen that capturing too much can get
very overwhelming and obviously if you don't capture enough then it can be
problematic later when you need it.

Do you have any thoughts / guidance on how a new startup should begin its data
/ analytics function?

